# New Food Opinion?



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

I was recently thinking about changing out Miyuki's food for a better quality and I've heard in some places that Taste of the wild is a good brand name. I was looking at a few of the different ones and the protein seems a bit high but then I found the;

"Feline Canyon River Formula"
It's a grain-free fish based food.
Protein - 32.0%
Fat - 16.0% (Miyuki is an avid runner and seems to be a bit underweight)
Fiber - 3.0%
Calorie Content 3,741 kcal/kg (350 kcal/cup)

It's ingredients are;
Trout, Ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, pea protein, potato protein, canola oil, smoked salmon, natural flavor, choline chloride, DL-methionine, taurine, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, etc...

A lot of vitamins and anti-oxidants. 

Does anyone else use this food? Or have any suggestions or opinions on it?

Thanks!


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't understand. I know in America people DO use fish based biscuits but here in the UK everybody avoids fish and says that it is not suitable


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess they do in Canada to because I'm Canadian, Newfoundland to be exact so I guess I see fish as a very good thing.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmm maybe it is just a case of there not being a suitable fish based food in the UK. I really wanted to buy some food from the US that we don't have here in the UK but the postage cost is just ridiculous!!!! :-o :lol:


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

Oi vey! Tell me about it! Newfoundland is especially bad to get anything shipped to because were such a tiny island! Shipping costs is just ridiculous sometimes I spend just as much as the item in shipping!


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

I think what I wanted was roughly £5 and added it to the basket thingy to see the total cost with postage and it was almost £50!!  :shock::shock:

By the way, I am sorry to have rambled on and not be able to help you with your question about the food :lol:


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow! That's just outrageous! What some of us will pay! :O But it's fine I don't mind someone will help soon!


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

aha I didn't get it in the end! Maybe if I was planning to have a BIG order I would have but £55 for a small bag of food, that is just too much! :-|


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes it is way to much! XD I was referring to some other people I know who would pay that amount.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no experience with that brand. But based on the ingredients, I see nothing wrong with the food. Many avoid fish based products for fear it will give the hedgehog a foul smelling stool. I've never had a problem with a fish based food, and I often have one in my mix.

I'd say if you want to add it to a mix give it a try.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Kyouhai said:


> Yes it is way to much! XD I was referring to some other people I know who would pay that amount.


Ohh ahaha, some are crazy. I do love all 3 of my hedgehogs as if they were my children but to spend that much on a single bag of food is MADNESS!



Kalandra said:


> I have no experience with that brand. But based on the ingredients, I see nothing wrong with the food. Many avoid fish based products for fear it will give the hedgehog a foul smelling stool. I've never had a problem with a fish based food, and I often have one in my mix.
> 
> I'd say if you want to add it to a mix give it a try.


In the UK it's believed that pygmy hedgehogs can have trouble digesting fish :?

On the UK pygmy hedgehog forum, under the heading FOODS TO AVOID it says.. "Fish - It is believed that hedgies cannot digest fish or fishmeal properly."

Is that not correct ?


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Kalandra then I'll probably give that one a try because it's readily available and has the proper nutritional needs for my little guy! 

I know it is WAY to much but as for if it isn't correct I'm not overly sure. I mean I was giving him bits of fish as treats and he has never had a problem with it. In fact he LOVES eating a bit of unseasoned cod when we have it for supper.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Kyouhai said:


> I know it is WAY to much but as for if it isn't correct I'm not overly sure. I mean I was giving him bits of fish as treats and he has never had a problem with it. In fact he LOVES eating a bit of unseasoned cod when we have it for supper.


Hmm it's amazing how much information changes between countries. I know that people do and have fed fish tot heir hedgehogs and nothing negative to their health has come of it. But then, in the UK everybody would tell you to NEVER feed fish. :?

In the UK you would be recommended to use a mix of biscuits which are meat - chicken, beef, poultry.. (not fish) based with a 30% protein and 10% fat content.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

MrJsk said:


> On the UK pygmy hedgehog forum, under the heading FOODS TO AVOID it says.. "Fish - It is believed that hedgies cannot digest fish or fishmeal properly."
> 
> Is that not correct ?


All I can say is that statement has not been my experience. I have used salmon based foods quite a lot as part of my mix and never noticed a smell or digestion issue from it. I have seen smell issues from fish being added to foods that contain lower quality ingredients though. TOTF is supposed to be a pretty good quality food though.

I recently had a discussion with a good friend, that I know has used fish based foods and I specifically asked her if she ever noticed a smell issue from tuna or whitefish (primary protein sources for a couple of foods I was considering using). She reported back no. She has used many foods over the years and never noticed a smell problem due to the presence of fish. She did note that she always feeds a mix of foods with a variety of protein sources.

As with any food transition, it should be done slowly. Give the hedgehog's GI a chance to adjust to the change in food. If you start to see a problem (loose stools, smell, color change), back off a bit. If the problem continues, discontinue the use of the food.

Some will definitely disagree with me on my stance regarding fish based foods. And that is fine.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Kalandra said:


> All I can say is that statement has not been my experience. I have used salmon based foods quite a lot as part of my mix and never noticed a smell or digestion issue from it. I have seen smell issues from fish being added to foods that contain lower quality ingredients though. TOTF is supposed to be a pretty good quality food though.
> 
> I recently had a discussion with a good friend, that I know has used fish based foods and I specifically asked her if she ever noticed a smell issue from tuna or whitefish (primary protein sources for a couple of foods I was considering using). She reported back no. She has used many foods over the years and never noticed a smell problem due to the presence of fish. She did note that she always feeds a mix of foods with a variety of protein sources.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't mean for what I said to come across rude or telling you that you're wrong. I am just interested to know now, where the idea in the UK of hedgehogs can't eat fish has came from.

Funnily enough, I have not seen or heard any reports of a hedgehogs health being negatively affected by being fed fish based cat biscuits in the UK. You Americans feed it to them with no problems, so maybe it is not as bad as people think :shock:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't take it that way. It's an interesting topic and one which I recently was chatting with a friend about. My experience is limited to my hedgehogs. They have done fine. I added the bit about my friend simply because we had this discussion less than a month ago! Good timing!

Maybe someone had a hedgehog or two that couldn't tolerate it. Or maybe the food they were feeding had lower quality ingredients, or was heavy in fish oil. There are lots of possible variables.

I have been told fish/salmon oil will cause digestive upset. Yet I supplement with fairly high doses to cancer patients and see no negative digestive problems (you have to gradually increase, sudden changes cause problems).


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Kalandra said:


> I didn't take it that way. It's an interesting topic and one which I recently was chatting with a friend about. My experience is limited to my hedgehogs. They have done fine. I added the bit about my friend simply because we had this discussion less than a month ago! Good timing!
> 
> Maybe someone had a hedgehog or two that couldn't tolerate it. Or maybe the food they were feeding had lower quality ingredients, or was heavy in fish oil. There are lots of possible variables.
> 
> I have been told fish/salmon oil will cause digestive upset. Yet I supplement with fairly high doses to cancer patients and see no negative digestive problems (you have to gradually increase, sudden changes cause problems).


Oh good  I think I will ask on the UK pygmy hedgehog forum why fish is deemed to be a food to avoid. I am a firm believe in a mix, so maybe a fish based biscuit in a mix with other good quality biscuits wouldn't be such a bad thing!?

Thank you, I value the points you have made :mrgreen:


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I am not familair with this brand either, but the ingrediants seem good and protien and fat are a tiny bit high but as you said she's a little underweight so it should be ok, Especially in a mix with lower protien and lower fat foods. 

It may cause stinky poops. My hedgie has a food that has whitefish in it in her mix and her poops are a only a little smelly, other wise normal though. I don't mind it too much because she really only poops in her wheel and litter pan


----------

